# Hello Kitty Lovers: Kindle Cover!



## Lizz (Jul 27, 2010)

So, I don't actually know how many Kindle people are also Hello Kitty people (at least one, me , I am hoping there are at least a couple!

I had some Hello Kitty fabric that I used to make myself another cover and had a bunch of it left. I figured I may as well make another cover with it and make a giveaway of it, since I cannot sell anything made from the fabric. There is also a matching mini wallet that I find quite adorable.

So, if you like Hello Kitty and would like to enter to win the cover, visit my blog 

http://www.nerdypop.com/2011/free-hello-kitty/

<3 Lizz

P.S. The cover also fits a few other readers that I know of, so if you use another reader about the size of a Kindle, Hello Kitty would be lovely for it.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

That is seriously cute!


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks very, very nice!


----------



## amandamay83 (Apr 11, 2011)

Lizz said:


> So, I don't actually know how many Kindle people are also Hello Kitty people (at least one, me , I am hoping there are at least a couple!
> 
> I had some Hello Kitty fabric that I used to make myself another cover and had a bunch of it left. I figured I may as well make another cover with it and make a giveaway of it, *since I cannot sell anything made from the fabric.* There is also a matching mini wallet that I find quite adorable.


Actually, that's not true, but that's another subject all together.


----------



## Lizz (Jul 27, 2010)

True, it can be done technically, but I'd rather not deal with the hassle just in case. You never know...anyway free Hello Kitty sounded much more fun!

<3


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Lizz (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks! Now, I would just be really happy if I could find some Domo fabric. I don't know how I didn't think of that before...


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Very cute!


----------

